# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه نویسی چیپ وبکم

## arefenayat

سلام دوستان 
تحقیقات زیادی انجام دادم درباره غیر فعال سازی چراغ وبکم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که تنها راهش اینه که از طریق سخت افزاری غیر فعال بشه
میخواستم ببینم راهی وجود داره که ما بتونیم با چیپ وبکم ارتباط برقرار کنیم و بهش کامند بدیم ؟
اگر کتابخانه خاصی برای زبان خاصی وجود داره ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنند .

----------


## one hacker alone

سلام
شما ابتدا یه چیپ خاص رو در یه مدل خاص از وبکم مورد آزمایش قرار بده
کاری که میکنید اینه که گاها میشه datasheet این چیپ ها رو به راحتی گیر اورد بعد اونجا ورودی خروجی ها رو نوشته که هر کدوم برای چه کاریه

روش دیگه پی بردن به روند کنترل وبکم توسط وقفه های سخت افزاری هست تا بتونید از اون طریق خواسته ی خودتون رو اجرا کنید

----------

